# Could anybody recommend a good breeder in Ontario, Canada



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My first call would be to Cherie Perks of Arreau, 519-334-3916. I’m not alone on PF, in stating that I would be thrilled to have one of her puppies.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> My first call would be to Cherie Perks of Arreau, 519-334-3916. I’m not alone on PF, in stating that I would be thrilled to have one of her puppies.


Definitely Arreau !


----------



## Charlie's Person (Dec 9, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> My first call would be to Cherie Perks of Arreau, 519-334-3916. I’m not alone on PF, in stating that I would be thrilled to have one of her puppies.


thanks so much, will pass this on

Sent from my STV100-3 using Tapatalk


----------

